# 10+ years experienced CPC



## Lauracopney (Jun 28, 2014)

I am an experienced CPC seeking my next challenge.

Maria-Laura Copney, CPC
23811-1 Eagle Pass Road, Fort Riley, KS 66442, (540) 629-5205, lauracopney@yahoo.com

Professional strengths:			
	Certified Professional Coder, CPC
	Certified Administrative Dental Assistant
	Medical Biller and Coder
	10+ years of experience in Medical and Dental billing and coding
	Knowledge of ICD-10, ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, CDT
	Proficient with major operating systems like Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Excel, CollaborateMD, Citrix, Practice Fusion, HII, Kareo
	Possess excellent time management skills and communication skills
	Fluent in English, German and Romanian
	Experienced in Dermatology, Oral Surgery, Inpatient coding, Outpatient, Dental, Nephrology, E/M Services Billing, Critical Care Coding
	Professional/Global/Facility billing					



Experience:
Medical Biller and Coder					11/2013-present
My Kidney Center, LLC
?	Using coded data to produce and submit correct claims
?	Reviewing and appealing denied and unpaid claims
?	Handling collections on unpaid accounts


Dental Receptionist
Konza Prairie Community Dental Clinic			10/2012-02/2013
?	Check in patients according to office protocol
?	Collect payment from patients at the time of treatment
?	Submit treatment plans for predetermination of benefits


Lead Biller and Coder/Certified Dental/Medical Administrative Assistant
Day Clinic, Dr. Eichenseer, Dentist, Munich Germany	10/2008-04/2010
?	Led and managed medical/dental billing and staff of 15 doctors and dentists
?	Prepared patient files, processed and managed claims, insurance and patient payments and denials
?	Examined profit expenses for office to determine insufficiencies + productivity

Billing Specialist/Certified Administrative Assistant
Dr. Siegmund, Dentist, Bad Kissingen, Germany		12/2007-08/2008
?	Prepared and processed claims and managed billing
?	Maintained data necessary for financial planning
?	Managed work schedules such as sick days, vacation and shifts

Office Manager and Billing Specialist
Dipl.-Psych. Bernhard Tutsch (Psychotherapist) 
Dingolfing Germany						04/2007-11/2007
?	Coordinated and managed psychotherapy office
?	Analyzed and wrote clinical reports
?	Designed expansion plans for medical and operational side of office


Dental Assistant
Mrs Ivonne Wimmer, Erding Germany			02/2004-12/2007
?	Assisted dentist during dental procedures
?	Educated patients in oral hygiene, diet and dental treatment
?	Experienced and certified in taking digital and manual X-Rays

Education and Training:
4/2014 CPC, AAPC
2011 Medical Billing and Coding, Ashworth College GPA 4.0
2010 Certificate of Completion for HR Fundamentals, DANB
2010 Certificate of Completion for Accounts Receivable, DANB
2007 Certified Administrative Assistant, FADent, Germany
2000-2003 Associates in Science as a Dental Assistant, Landshut, Germany
1995-2000 High School Equivalent, Ursulinen Realschule, Germany


----------

